# Buffalo



## B50 (Apr 12, 2004)

I was wondering if there is anyone out there who is or knows of someone that currently teaches grappling/jujitsu/groundfighting in the Buffalo area.  I started training a year ago and then stopped for a couple of months.  I am looking to start training again, but as some of you may know Ace (primo) is no longer at the same school, so I haven't been able to reach him.


----------



## ace (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey it's Primo I just got word someone was looking for Me
I sent U an Email call Me.


----------



## ace (Apr 25, 2004)

B50 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if there is anyone out there who is or knows of someone that currently teaches grappling/jujitsu/groundfighting in the Buffalo area.  I started training a year ago and then stopped for a couple of months.  I am looking to start training again, but as some of you may know Ace (primo) is no longer at the same school, so I haven't been able to reach him.


Hey What Happened U have Not called Since we talked the 1 time.
Give My Cell a Buzzzzzzzzzz & We shall Roll :asian:


----------



## B50 (May 3, 2004)

I'll give you a call on Tues. or Wed.  this week man.  I just now got your PM.  Talk to you soon.


----------

